# Saying so long to an old friend



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

I had to part with my old plow truck today. She was rotting away and I had no time to fix it. So after owing it for 10 years. It was time to part ways with the old work horse.

After getting it out and pushed onto the trailer of the new owner. I realized how bad it really was. I'm glad it went to someone who will breathe new life into it. But still sad to see it go.

Just wanted to vent a bit.


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

Any pics??


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

I can put some up after work


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

my 1982 F150 with a straight 6 and a 4 speed. I bought it when I was 17 and then put a plow on it when I turned 18. Had the truck for about 10 years.

It was a great truck, hope the new owner appreciates it.


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. Had one similar to that except maroon with a meyer plow. Those were the days when trucks were simple and cheap to repair.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah. My newest truck is a 96 for that reason.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

them body styles and 92-96/97 body styles are beasts you cant break them.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

You can. But its not easy lol. And tanks in the snow to boot


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

And if it was your wife going,not even a 2nd thought!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Did you keep the toilet?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

thelettuceman;1657681 said:


> Did you keep the toilet?


That's his moonshine maker.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

The toilet was put there that day. Two years ago lol. It went to the dump. The wife keeps me in check. I can't let her go. Lol!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I miss my Bronco to this day. I still see it every so often and realize i never should have sold it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My last 2 plow trucks were towed from my drive. Good luck Dude, they are DONE!


----------

